# Using Tap-A-Talk ? READ THIS



## Bill Gruby

I was going to post this in Site Issues but some of you don't bother to go there.

 If you use Tap-A-Talk and post pictures with it and get the red X we can't see the pics. Use the method in this link.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-post-photos-from-tap-a-talk.55947/

 "Billy G"


----------



## tweinke

Thank you for putting that more out in the open!


----------



## randyjaco

I hate Tapatalk.  It is much more trouble than it is worth. I wish someone would come up with a better app.
Randy


----------



## wawoodman

Randy,
I just access the site through Safari on the iPad, and Firefox on the desktop.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Bump up


----------



## tweinke

Tried Tapatalk once and decided it was more of a pain then it was worth


----------



## randyjaco

Yeah, I use Chrome with very few problems.


----------



## woodchucker

I have the same problem from the standard web page (using Chrome) Not TapTalk. If I try to attach an image using picture I get the red x. I know the URL is valid as I use that in other forums. But here, I need to upload the file, I can't point to an image bank. I use imgur to store many of my images.  I wish I understood why it will not link an image.


----------



## Terrywerm

I have Tap-A-Talk installed on my phone and use it only to answer messages that get sent to me during the week while I am away from home. I will chime in on an occasional thread through it, but for the most part I avoid it and I always handle serious posts with photos and stuff via the computer at home. Much easier and with fewer problems.


----------



## francist

Bump


----------



## woodchucker

When someone does not use the instructions and we get the red X's I will usually hit reply so I can see the images.
But when I delete the message, it still appears in the reply (unsent and grayed out) everytime I come back. 
I have tried deleting it all, then inserting my own text, only to find it is still there when I come back.
Is there a way of clearing a reply so it's gone completely.


----------



## dlane

Is posting pics using tapatalk in the new members registration guidelines  ?.


----------



## Bill W.

woochucker said:


> When someone does not use the instructions and we get the red X's I will usually hit reply so I can see the images.
> But when I delete the message, it still appears in the reply (unsent and grayed out) everytime I come back.
> I have tried deleting it all, then inserting my own text, only to find it is still there when I come back.
> Is there a way of clearing a reply so it's gone completely.


Woodchucker
Did you get this figured out???  I would also like to know. 
Hitting reply to see the "red x" pictures is nice but one does not always want to actually reply...


----------



## woodchucker

No, I did not.


----------



## dlane

Draft saved , in the little red box that pops up is saving what you typed


----------



## woodchucker

dlane said:


> Draft saved , in the little red box that pops up is saving what you typed


I want to get rid of it.
if you erase the response, when you come back it's still there. Even if you fill it with spaces.


----------



## dlane

Don't know what to tell you, ideally people using tapatalk would post pics per 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-post-photos-from-tap-a-talk.55947/
Then we wouldn't have to fool with red x pics
Post #12


----------



## Kiwi

I find Tapatalk is hard to follow but the more I use it the better it is posting photos is just so easy most of my comments are on the PC but most of the photos are posted on tapa


----------



## itsme_Bernie

I used to like Tapatalk, but now they charge! An exorbitant amount! It went from a few dollars to stop ads, to $5 or $10 a month!  What a bunch of crap.  I Might have done it if it was a dollar a month, or less (still annoyed), but would have forgotten about it.  But $60-$120 a year for a freakin chat app??  What idiots


----------

